# How many pipes do you have?



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm still fairly new to this whole thing, and I just recently purchased my third briar (a Stanwell Legend 03). The problem I'm having is that for every new pipe I buy, 2 more pop up that I "Need" to get! How many pipes do you all own, and for the senior gorillas, do you continue to add to your collection?


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I have 4, three petersons and a GBD, although I really want to add two more in the next year


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I have:
6 Briars
1 Cob
1 Meer

Having been involved for very little time I find this somewhat disturbing...


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I think there is a thread like this somewhere, but I wasnt able to find it. 
Anyways, I have a cob, an Aldo Velani straight dublin, a straight dr. grabow, and a Nording bent billiard.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

6 total.
Boswell Squat Tomato 
Comoy's Golden Grain
2 bent Italian basket pipes
2 M.M. Corncobs


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

I have 7. 1 Peterson, 2 BBB's, 1 Stanwell, 1 Savinelli and 2 Dunhills.

I want to get an old Comoy and maybe a pre trans Barling to add to my collection.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

5, 2 petes, a tsuge, and 2 cobs.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

26 that I actually smoke, including

2 Nording's
3 Tinsky's
2 DeJarnett's, and 
1 Cavicci

p


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Three total. Two Savinellis (one courtesy of Rahllin) and a cob (courtesy of SUOrangeGuy).


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I have 15 - but I just started smoking pipes about a month ago.


Ron


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

RGD said:


> I have 15 - but I just started smoking pipes about a month ago.
> 
> Ron


That's cause you don't believe in slopes, you believe in free falls


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I have:

9 briars
2 meerschaum
1 cob


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Only been seriously smoking pipes since early September, now I'm up to 22 briar and 2 cobs. Just won a couple of meers recently.

Most of the cobs are still unsmokeable as they're estates and I want to ensure they're sterilized properly first then refinished.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have 11 and one on the way.

2 Cobs, 1 Meers., 9 Briars.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

11 briars, 1 meer, and countless cobs. I buy cobs for new tobaccos and to gift when friends come over.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got 14 briars (most of them are my dad's old pipes, most are baket-pipe quality, many aren't smokeable. I smoke about 7 of them) 2 normal sized cobs (bowls a bit smaller than a briar), 2 tiny cobs (bowls that smoke for ~5 minutes, 10 if I'm slow as hell). By this coming summer I intend to add 2-3 cheap (as in $40-60) sav/nodring/bjarne-type pipes, a CW (probably overlapping with the latter somewhat), possibly a meer (hopefully a midsized $40-60 one), and probably a few more cobs, if mine get too messed up to properly smoke. Maybe 2-3 more basket pipes ($20) too.

If I wasn't both very cheap and in college I would probably already own another 5-6 pipes.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Right now, three pipes: one Stanwell estate, and 2 cobs. Only one cob is being used atm, because all I have in the way of baccy (thus far) is aros and I don't want to ghost the briar nor the other cob (which I am saving to sample other baccy).

I already have a list of briar pipes I want to get (which all fall in the under $70 category) that consist mostly of Stanwells and Savinellis. 

Soon as I figure out what kind of baccy I want, it'll be time to order more pipes.

p


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I only have 2 briars, 1 cob and 1 meer. I need to pick up a few more. p


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

15 briars and 2 cobs in the house...3 additional briars have found thier way to the truck, full time


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

9. 3 cobs and 6 briars


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cquon said:


> 2 Nording's
> p


doyle, is that big ol' Nording i sent one of those? how's it smoking? it looks like it "fit" you. big bowl, ruff looking, smoked well for me.
----------

i think i'm in the mid-20's on pipes, could be wrong, haven't counted lately.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> doyle, is that big ol' Nording i sent one of those? how's it smoking? it looks like it "fit" you. big bowl, ruff looking, smoked well for me.


It smokes like a dream, Greg, and fits me perfectly! Matter of fact, I think I'll put something in it tonight! Maybe some PS Luxury Navy Flake!

p


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Three that I smoke. Two no-name basket briar's and 1 cob. My old Grabow's still wounded in action and I don't know where to find him a medic.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

I've got 1 meer on the way... It's killing me:hn. I can't wait to dive off the new slope.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

5 Briars and 2 cobs, about a month into pipes.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Alyks said:


> 9. 3 cobs and 6 briars


9.3 cobs? You musta smoked the shit out of that 10th one


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

2 Briars, 2 MM cobs, a Butz Choquin on the way, and have seen a Nording that I will probly have next monthp


----------



## Raindog (Jul 28, 2007)

Just had a quick count up. 33 altogether, 3 meerschaum, 2 meerschaum lined briars, 2 clay pipes, 2 cobs and 24 briars.
I've also got 4 or 5 briar bowls which need a stem. I'll get that sorted at some point.
Total cost of all the pipes is only about £100, thanks to a lot of refurbs and a lot of freebies.
Pipe lust never stops though. After Christmas I'm getting a Savinelli which I've been dreaming about for months.....


Jeff.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm up to a 14 by now. I only smoke about half of them on a regular basis, though.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

About 20 briar, 5 meer and some clays


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

4: 1 briar, 2 cobs, and one I carved myself out of maple. I plan on picking up 2 more briars sometime soon, and that should be enough.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like 10 here now. 8 briars and 2 cobs.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

all briars.......sometimes too many, sometimes not enough.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

dls said:


> I'm still fairly new to this whole thing, and I just recently purchased my third briar (a Stanwell Legend 03). The problem I'm having is that for every new pipe I buy, 2 more pop up that I "Need" to get! How many pipes do you all own, and for the senior gorillas, do you continue to add to your collection?


There are always pipes that call to me......

Currently up over 100+. I usually try to phase out a pipe when I buy a new one, dosen't always work out so well. I doubt I will ever stop adding to the collection.

~Bill


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

madurofan said:


> There are always pipes that call to me......
> 
> *Currently up over 100+. *I usually try to phase out a pipe when I buy a new one, dosen't always work out so well. I doubt I will ever stop adding to the collection.
> 
> ~Bill


I love this place.....it allways makes me feel like I keep my obsessions in check. :tup:tu

(about a dozen here .... but the pipe show is this wekend, so I envision additions)


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

monsoon said:


> I love this place.....it allways makes me feel like I keep my obsessions in check. :tup:tu
> 
> (about a dozen here .... but the pipe show is this wekend, so I envision additions)


Haha I hear you! I feel like I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

8 Briars
1 Meer


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

20 or so I smoke regularly. Another half dozen or so I just look at. And another couple dozen old pipes in a box somewhere that were my father's and I need to remember where I put after a move.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> 20 or so I smoke regularly. Another half dozen or so I just look at. And another couple dozen old pipes in a box somewhere that were my father's and I need to remember where I put after a move.


:r i dont even know why i have 9 pipes..i only smoke like 4 or 5 of them regularly.like my goto's.i cant imagine having 20 regular pipes..your the man james..


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've got 10 pipes in my rotation... 9 briars (mostly all straight or almost straight) and one old cob I've had for many years.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

one real ugly one that doesn't taste so good, needs sweetening and cleaning. It isn't a great pipe to begin with, but might do just fine until I get a "real" one.
Haven't touched it in 15 years and reading all these pipe threads gets me in the mood to actually try to smoke the pipe seriously again. The first time didn't go so well, but Fall in the air seems like the right time to make an effort. I have been salivating over some Nordings lately and might have to bite the bullet. I like that freeform look, kinda speaks to me.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I have 3 cobs and 3 briars. I am also waiting on my forum pipe so that will be 4 briars. p


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

About a year ago I had worked my collection up to about 100 pipes. One day I was dusting them off and thought to myself what the hell am I doing. I really only smoke about 6 or 7 of the regularly. So over the course of 3 different pipe shows last year I liquidated them all but 9 pipes. I have less dusting and cleaning, I'm just as happy, and the money paid for some new tools for the shop and a very nice family vacation.

Currently in the rotation are 

2 of my own make
3 Alex Florov
2 Kirk Bosi
1 ser Jacopo
1 no name french bulldog (best smoking pipe I have ever owned)


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Tsuge Billiard
Stanwell Rhodesian
Castello Canadian
CAO Meer Billiard
Savinelli Prince
ButzChoquin Straight Rhodesian
Charatan Bent Billiard(Friggin Huge)
Savenelli Oval(Friggin Huge)
Butz Choquin Billiard(Nose Burner)

Two or three more I cant think of at the moment.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Last I counted, 33. All briars. I only regularly smoke a few of them.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

10. All briars (7 quality +3 basket pipes). I''l probably add a meer and a churchwarded sometime down the line...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Having pipes is different from having pipes you enjoy smoking. I *have* maybe 20 pipes but *smoke* only half of them. I keep a few around for sentimental or novelty value but the others were (darn it) mistakes.

I have learned things about selecting pipes from CS people and my own experience; any more smoking failures will be my own fault. And 11 good puffers at one time is more than enough pipes for anyone who is not a serious collector.  Having fallen into a groove with the best puffers, I'd like to make the others go away. I actually smoke:

1 Meer, 2 cobs and a basket pipe - mainly for traveling or in the motorcycle boot
1 Tinsky Forum Pipe (VA)
1 Tinsky dublin (VA)
1 Sasieni bulldog (VA) 
1 WDC small group military long stem half bent (VA)
1 Tsuge Chimney (Pez)
1 Brakner Axe (Balkan)
1 Brakner eighth-bent billiard monster bowl (Balkan)
1 Pete 2002 Year pipe - (English)
1 Peterson Kilarney bulldog (English)
1 Evan Catterall Poker - (English)

"How many," is one question, totally apart from "How many do you enjoy smoking?"


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

EvanS said:


> 15 briars and 2 cobs in the house...3 additional briars have found thier way to the truck, full time


seems as this thread ages there is more going on than just a pipe count. So I wanted to clarify about my 15 briars and 2 cobs. I have had as many as 20 pipes but the non-performers got practiced on for draw improvement, refinish, etc. Now they have since been disposed of. But the 17 pipes I have left are all in the rotation constantly. I personally like having at least a few pipes for each tobac as sometimes one just calls to me more than the others.
I never would have understood this a year ago.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Argh, Just bought four more pipes from pulversbriars... This brings my toal count to
10 briars, not counting the new four I smoke five of them regularly
1 Meer, still waiting on its arrival but I intend to use it as a travel pipe
1 cob for new tobac


----------

